# Low-energy Soil Substrate Scape



## Tim Harrison (10 May 2021)

Just finished setting this up for my eldest son in his new home. A neighbour was giving away an old bow fronted Aqua One Aquastart 500 with stand and accessories. Thought I'd have a go at scaping a low-energy soil tank since it's been a while. It was designed to be viewed from the front and LH side.

I used bits and pieces of hardscape that I had laying around in the garage and bought a load of easy plants. Slate, I bought from a local garden centre years ago, and a few bits of spider wood. The substrate is 1:1 mix of moss peat, and Growise aquatic  compost from Maidenhead Aquatics, capped with pea gravel and a mix of left over sand, mainly Tesco play sand.

Hopefully it'll survive long enough to grow in. Excuse the reflections and less than perfect phone camera shots...


----------



## GHNelson (10 May 2021)

Looks good......I like it 👍


----------



## Kevin Eades (10 May 2021)

Looking good all my tanks but one have been second hand so far. May not be the prettiest tanks but the scape inside is what is important. Its amazing how creative you can be with the left overs you have lying about.


----------



## foxfish (10 May 2021)

I hope it is as successful as your  previous attempts.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 May 2021)

GHNelson said:


> Looks good......I like it 👍


Thanks hoggie 


Kevin Eades said:


> Looking good all my tanks but one have been second hand so far. May not be the prettiest tanks but the scape inside is what is important. Its amazing how creative you can be with the left overs you have lying about.


The scape certainly is the most important thing. Gucci open top tanks look great but they’re not particularly livestock friendly and can increase room humidity. This aquarium is perfect for my son.



foxfish said:


> I hope it is as successful as your  previous attempts.


Thanks foxfish, me too. It’ll be up to my son to look after it now. But it’s not his first so it should be in good hands.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (10 May 2021)

Your dirt tank article would be proud, look at you go Tim!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (20 Oct 2021)

How is this tank doing? Still running?


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Oct 2021)

Yeah still running. I’ll take some images soon. Curiously though the Vallis is struggling. It always went mental for me in the same water. So not sure what’s going on. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (24 Oct 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Yeah still running. I’ll take some images soon. Curiously though the Vallis is struggling. It always went mental for me in the same water. So not sure what’s going on. Suggestions welcome.


Is it being dosed with anything like Glut?


----------



## Ady34 (29 Oct 2021)

Nice find and scape.
Moss peat perhaps too acidic in the substrate for the Vallis?


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Oct 2021)

Thanks 


Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Is it being dosed with anything like Glut?


No glute, but you’re right vallis isn’t a fan.


Ady34 said:


> Nice find and scape.
> Moss peat perhaps too acidic in the substrate for the Vallis?


Actually I think you’re definitely on to something there Ady. I’ve grown vallis in100% moss peat in the past capped with silicon gravel and it did well.  However, I’ve grown it in peat capped with coral sand and growth was mental 👍


----------



## Ady34 (29 Oct 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks
> 
> No glute, but you’re right vallis isn’t a fan.
> 
> Actually I think you’re definitely on to something there Ady. I’ve grown vallis in100% moss peat in the past capped with silicon gravel and it did well.  However, I’ve grown it in peat capped with coral sand and growth was mental 👍


Maybe add some coral sand and see what happens


----------

